# 5x9 Ping Pong Table Layout update



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Such as it is as today. I have a video camera that mounts on a boiler. Later I will share some video.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, somehow that 5X9 is looking bigger. Good job. Your autos and other scenery is looking great. Getting a little envious here. I know I have been saying it but mine is coming. If you guys would show your layouts it would help me get going.


I see you like the Tuscan cabooses also. Nice looking 977 in foreground (first pic). Lets see some video.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Nice! I like your flatcar loads. Post the video, just don't do like me, and keep your finger off the lens.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Looking good B.C. You've acquired a nice selection of operating accessories. Have fun running those Flyers.


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

All-righty-then!!!


----------

